# Man Killed after Allegedly Attacking California Officer



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*HENRY K. LEE*
_The San Francisco Chronicle (California)_









A Hayward police officer shot and killed a man Wednesday after he allegedly attacked the officer with a pipe and tried to take the officer's weapon, authorities said.
The 20-year-old man, Naser Solis of Hayward, was pronounced dead at the scene of the shooting, which happened at about 2:15 p.m. on the 100 block of Laurel Avenue in unincorporated Hayward, authorities said.
The incident began when the officer was dispatched to reports of a possible gang-related fight between two men near Brenkwetz Continuation High School on Princeton Street in Hayward's Cherryland neighborhood, police said.
When the officer arrived, he saw Solis fighting with a man later identified as his brother, said Alameda County sheriff's Sgt. Scott Dudek. Solis was armed with a pipe or some kind of metal object, authorities said.
The officer tried to intervene, but Solis began hitting the officer with the object, Dudek said.
"The officer was able to grab it and threw the object to the side, but the suspect continued to assault the officer and was able to get his hand on the officer's gun," said Paul Brennan, a Pleasant Hill attorney representing the officer, whose name wasn't released.
The two grappled over the gun and "got into an actual tussle, a physical confrontation," Brennan said. Both ended up on the ground, where the officer "was finally able to free his gun" and fired a series of shots at the man, Brennan said.
The officer, six years on the force, was placed on paid administrative leave pending an investigation by Alameda County sheriff's detectives, the agency that patrols unincorporated Hayward, as well as Hayward police and the Alameda County district attorney.
Miriam Ortiz, 27, who lives on Laurel Street, said she was at home when she heard four shots. She said the neighborhood isn't known for gang activity but she was a little scared by the shooting.
The last fatal Hayward officer-involved shooting happened in August 2005, when two officers shot and killed Anthony Senter, 22, of Hayward after he tried to ram officers with a car, authorities said.










IBS/KNTV

The man allegedly attacked the officer with a pipe and tried to take the officer's weapon, authorities said.









IBS/KNTV

The incident began when the officer was dispatched to reports of a possible gang-related fight between two men.









IBS/KNTV

The last fatal Hayward officer-involved shooting happened in Aug. 2005, Anthony Senter was shot and killed after he tried to ram officers with a car.

Copyright 2005 LexisNexis, a division of Reed Elsevier Inc. All rights reserved.
Terms and Conditions | Privacy Policy​


----------

